# Just Learning in SD



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

I am just trying to figure out trapping for canines. I have been running a line of 9 traps as that's all I have as of now (I'd like to learn to get some catches before I spend a fortune on a few dozen traps). I have so far caught a badger and 1 coyote using dirt hole sets (thinking I mostly dumbassed into that coyote). I would love any advice on foot hold trapping you could pass along. I also want to get into using snares, but am deterred by the seemingly endless options for what locks, supports, stakes etc. to use. What do you recommend/had success with? Lastly, it may be a long shot, but if there are any trappers on here in NE South Dakota that would be willing to let a newbie tag along for a day and learn let me know!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've caught a couple critters in my time. The best I can tell ya is--- keep your sets simple, clean and set on sign. Dont out think yourself.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

NE South Dakota? Tell us more please about the terrain. IE: Is it open plains area, agricultural, or a pothole region?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You need more traps... If you're worried about spending a fortune, trapping probably isn't the best hobby. In my opinion if your going to trap, you need at least a couple dozen traps to start, it will cost about the same to check 9 traps or 24 traps. It all depends on how much land you have to trap and how much time you have to spend trapping. What's your plan?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

welcome to getting bit by the trapping bug like was already said set on sign keep set clean and don't over think it check out some of the you tube videos they may help you with the different kinds of sets


----------

